# Tips für den Heimtrainer-bitte



## schnuess (27. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen Mädels!

Da ich ja beim Radeln noch nicht so besonders vorwärts komme, setze ich mich ab und an mal auf den Heimtrainer.
Ich habe riiiiesen Defizite sowohl in Ausdauer wie auch kräftetechnisch ( Berge).
Wie kann ich das am Besten zuhause trainieren?
Gestern bin ich 95 min, 43 km auf 3(von 8) Stufen gefahren( immer gleichbleibendes Tempo)-also im Grunde ganz locker. War auch nicht ausser Puste, aber trotzdem schön geschwitzt
Kann mir mal jemand ein paar Tips geben, wie ich was trainiere?
Also hätte ich besser 60 min locker und dann noch 30 min heftig fahren sollen oder umgekehrt?
Versteht ihr mich???
Würde gerne meine Bergfahrfähigkeit verbessern-aber eben auch meine Ausdauer.....


Wäre echt nett, wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet...

Danke!


schnuess


----------



## JarJarBings (27. Mai 2010)

also dass man im haus mehr schwitzt, liegt v.a. am geringen fahrtwind. 
ansonsten hab ich leider keine schlauen tipps, ich fahr selten auf der rolle, weil mir das viel zu anstrengend ist und ich mich nach 1h so fühle, als wär ich 3h im wald gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Mai 2010)

Heimtrainer
 das ist doch viel zu langweilig

Ich versuch immer am Saisonbeginn "flach" und immer länger zu fahren, klappt aber nicht so, weil mir das auch zu langweilig wird immer die gleiche Strecke zu fahren ( bei uns gehts auf 3 Seiten den Berg hoch  ) also sammel ich auch anfangs immer schon hm. Später mach ich auch Intervall am Berg, da hab ich 3 parallele Steigungen, die länger und hm-lastiger werden. Zwischendurch immer wieder Fahrtspiele als Abwechslung unter der Woche. 
Mein Manko ist, dass ich zu langsam bin (rauf und in der Ebene  ), ich mag auch kein Windschattenfahren und hinterherhirschen - 

ich glaub ich bin einfach ne Genießerin


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (27. Mai 2010)

Uuiii, der Frage schließe ich mich an. Ich komme meist sehr spät nach Hause, was ein Training im Freien fast unmöglich macht. Die Touren am Wochenende reichen dann nicht aus um an der Kondition wirklich etwas zu verbessern. Habe mir jetzt einen Rollentrainer zugelegt. Nur wie nutzt man den effektiv?

Gruß Kathrin


----------



## Honigblume (28. Mai 2010)

Hab auch eine Rolle und fahr auf der nur im GA1 Bereich, in der Hoffnung, daß es was bringt 

Nur habe ich es bisher leider nicht geschafft länger als ne Stunde zu fahren, es ist doch (trotz DVD oder ein Buch) etwas eintönig, ich sollte mir einen Kabellosen Controller für die PS2 zulegen, dann könnte ich beim trainieren zocken


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2010)

hast du zum indoor-radeln ne pulsuhr? kennst du deine max herzfrequenz?
dann könnte ich dir mal n paar werte rüberschieben


----------



## Honigblume (28. Mai 2010)

Ja, hab ich (falls ich gemeint bin ) 
Meine max. Herzfrequenz kenn ich nur von der 0815 Formel, 220-Lebensalter und entsprechend fahre ich.
Hab dabei dann nen Durchschnittspuls von ca. 125 Schlägen.


----------



## schnuess (28. Mai 2010)

Moorgäähn!


Und Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!
Ich habe ja auch das Problem, dass ich spät zuhause bin ( nicht vor 17.00Uhr) und mein Haushalt muss dann ja auch noch erledigt werden....
Da schwingt man sich eher mal noch abends auf den Heimtrainer statt im Halbdunkeln durch den (Wester-) Wald zu urksen......

Zu den Fragen:

Pulsuhr hab ich nicht-nur den Pulsmesser am Heimtrainer ( wo man anfasst) da lieg ich auch so bei 125 bei dem Training vom Einganspost.

max. Herzfrequenz keine Ahnung! Wie mess ich die?
Könnte dir meinen Blutdruck und Pulswert von heute morgen sagen, wenn das was hilft

Vielleicht gibts ne Formel für die Herzfrequenz?


Danke nochmal....

LG

schnuess


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2010)

@blümchen: nee, ich meinte schnuess. aber trotzdem danke   

0815 formel ist: 226  Lebensalter = maxFrequenz


----------



## schnuess (28. Mai 2010)

Danke Twinkie!


Dann wäre das: 226 - 36 (  )= 190


Und nu?


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2010)

nun? jetzt bedauern wir dich erstmal ne runde:








so und nun rechnen wir mal deine trainingsbereiche aus:

*GA1* (Grundlagenausdauer)
= 60 Â 75 %
=(190 / 100 )* 60 (bzw. 75) = 114-142,5 â¥bpm mit ~90 - 110 Umdrehungen/min

Ausdauertraining hauptsÃ¤chlich Fettverbrennung und Mitrochondrienneubildung
________________________________________________________________________________
*GA2*(Grundlagenausdauer)
= 75 Â 85 %
= (190 / 100 )* 75 (bzw. 85) =142,5-161,5 â¥bpm mit ~90 - 110 Umdrehungen/min

Ausdauertraining weniger Fettverbrennung dazu KoHyVerbrauch und Kapillarneubildung

________________________________________________________________________________
*KB *(Kompensationsbereich)
=50 - 60 % 
=(190/100)*50(bzw. 60) =95-114 â¥bpm mit ~ 80-110 Umdrehungen/min

Aktive Regenaration nach harten Einheiten. Verbessert Durchblutung, Abtransport von Abfallstoffen und Versorgung mit NÃ¤hrstoffen. 
________________________________________________________________________________
*
K3* (Kraftausdauer)
=80 - 90%
=(190/100)*80(bzw. 90) =152 - 171 â¥bpm mit ~40 - 60 Umdrehungen/min

Verbesserung der Kraftausdauer fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Fahrten bergauf.

___________________________________________________________________________________

*EB* (Entwicklungsbereich)
=85-95% (anaerob)
=(190/100)*85(bzw. 95)=161 - 180,5 â¥bpm mit ~95-120 Umdrehungen/min (frequenzorientiert) oder
oder 75-90 Umdrehungen/min (kraftorientiert)

Dieses Training simuliert Rennsituationen. Die Laktattoleranz verbessert sich, die Koordination unter hoher Belastung wird geschult. 

______________________________________________________________


Ich muÃ nun erstmal los....nachher mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2010)

Diese Formeln dürft ihr getrost in die Tonne tun, die bringen nichts! Zumindest wenn man ambitioniert trainieren will.

Danach wäre meine max. herzfrequenz 188, real liegt sie aber bei 205 

Entweder Du ermittelst wenn du nach Puls trainieren willst Deine Herzfrequenz selbst in einer Ausbelastung, ansonsten gibt es noch die Möglichkeit mit Trainier und Laktattest oder bei einem Sportmediziner.

Alternativ kannst Du hingehen und so fahren, dass Du Dich dabei noch unterhalten kannst, das dürfte ungefähr auch GA1 entsprechen


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2010)

Nachschieb:

http://www.laufszene.de/Training/Herzfrequenz/Herzfrequenzen.html


So als Anhaltspunkt, dabei muss man aber beachten, dass die max. Herzfrequenz für jede Sportart extra ermittelt werden muss. Beim Laufen ist sie zum Beispiel höher als beim Radfahren (weil mehr Muskeln beansprucht werden)


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2010)

Formel*n*? ist doch nur eine. und die anderen zur % ausrechnung sind eindeutig richtig! 

PS: klar wäre es schon besser, wenn man da individueller vorgehen könnte. die maxfrequenz ist halt ausgangspunkt und je genauer, desto gezielter das training.


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Formel*n*? ist doch nur eine. und die anderen zur % ausrechnung sind eindeutig richtig!
> 
> PS: klar wäre es schon besser, wenn man da individueller vorgehen könnte. die maxfrequenz ist halt ausgangspunkt und je genauer, desto gezielter das training.




Huch, das war ein orthografisches Missgeschick  Natürlich, Formel!

Ich finde es halt besser, wenn man die max. Herzfrequenz nicht ermitteln kann oder will nicht nach dieser Formel zu gehen, sondern nach dem Befinden -> so trainieren, das man sich dabei noch unterhalten kann und nicht schnauft... dabei dann die Pulsuhr tragen, dann bekommt man auch ein Gefühl dafür nach einiger Zeit wo ungefähr die GA1 liegt.

Diese Formel kann, wenn die maximale Herzfrequenz so exorbitant wie bei mir ist, nämlich echt zu Frust führen...


----------



## schnuess (28. Mai 2010)

Huhu Mädels!

Nach weiteren 30km Westerwald, rauf, runter,rauf, runter, rauf,runter, rauf-Ende, war ich doch nicht ganz so k.o. wie ich es erwartet hätte.

Und tausend Dank an Twinkie und Barbie!
Formel hin oder her...da kann ich mich ja erstmal dran orientieren.....und wenn ich dann vielleicht bald noch ein paar Kilos weniger habe ( 7 sind schon weg), dann trau ich mich vielleicht auch mal zu einem Trainer, der  meine max Frequenz ermitteln kann-sowas gibt es ja bestimmt auch hier aufm Land irgendwo

Eine Frage hätte ich noch an Twinkie:
Wie gestalte ich denn dann die Trainigswoche sinnvoll?

Glaube, dann mach ich mal nur GA1-wegen der Fettverbrennung-davon hab ich noch genug

Und ein Extra-Danke für die Bedauerung


Liebe Grüße und Danke für eure Mühe!


schnuess


----------



## Twinkie (31. Mai 2010)

Trainingswoche auf dem Heimtrainer? Wie oft hast Du denn Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnuess (31. Mai 2010)

Huhu Twinkie!

Also theorethisch könnte ich mir jeden Tag die Zeit nehmen-zumindest für den Heimtrainer.....
In Feld-Wald-und Wiese schaffe ich es vielleicht mit Glück 2-3x die Woche.
Je nach Wetter und Arbeitslage.....

Habe mir auch einen Pulsmesser bestellt gestern-einen ganz einfachen von Sigma ( Onyx Profi)-wenn ich mich schon quäle, dann möchte ich wenigstens auch die Erfolge sehen( hoffentlich)


LG


schnuess


----------



## Warnschild (31. Mai 2010)

Also, ich kenn ein paar Indoor-Fans, die trainieren immer beim Serien/Filme (teils auf dem PC) schaun, das vertreibt die Zeit. 

Ansonsten habe ich ganz am Anfang auf dem Hometrainer mit "Sprinterval" trainiert, einem Art vereinfachten Intervall-Training, das von einer Uni in Australien entwickelt wurde. War ganz gut: 

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/sprintervals-the-basics/story-e6freuy9-1111113044022

Ich war irgendwie übers Internet darauf gestoßen, hab vor allem auf folgender Homepage (darf ich hier - nicht kommerziell! - verlinken?) alles gelesen, mein Bruder hat mir dann ein Tape mit "Pieptönen" zusammengeschustert, auf dem nach jeweils 8 bzw. 12 Sek. ein hoher bzw. tiefer Ton kam, so dass ich wechseln konnte. Nebenbei hab ich Musik gehört.


----------



## Bruchpilotin (12. November 2010)

Ich grab mal diesen bissl älteren Thread wieder aus.
Thema wird ja doch wieder aktuell 

Was ist denn besser? Metallrolle oder Gummirolle? Abgesehen davon, dass man eh nen extra Rollentrainer-Mantel drauf packt! 
Danke!


----------



## Iselz (13. November 2010)

@bruchpilotin: die gummirollen sind leiser...
achso nochmal wegens der eintönigkeit auf der rolle: dort kann man auch gut intervalle fahren (entweder durch widerstand oder eben durch gänge) und dann gibts ja noch die variante, einbeinig zu fahren...


----------



## Bruchpilotin (13. November 2010)

Danke Iselz!
Und wie sieht's bei der Kombi Mantel-Gummi oder Mantel-Metall aus? ist da was besser, sprich, was kommt der Langlebigkeit des Mantels eher entgegen? Oder wurst?

Ich schau nebenbei immer TV - meine alltäglichen Sendungen oder irgend was unterhaltsames  da vergeht die Zeit meistens auch ganz gut  Oder ne gute DVD


----------



## Iselz (13. November 2010)

Hab einen normalen StraÃenreifen drauf. Wenn ich bei mir auf der Gummirolle fahre ist der halt leiser als in Kombi mit der Metallrolle bei meinem Freund. Von der Langlebigkeit her hat er drei Winter teils mit reger Nutzung gehalten (und 8â¬ gekostet), wobei die Gummirolle erst seit letztem Jahr in Gebrauch ist...


----------

